# Fishing kayak suggestions



## Girlzcanfishtoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking for feedback from fisherman that have used several types of kayaks. Husband has had Hobie Pro Anglers and is considering selling and buying either a Native Slayer propel 13 or a Old Town, Predator XL minn kota. 
Thoughts please!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I mainly fish shallow inshore flats. 

I have owned both the 2015 Slayer Propel 10 and the 2015 Hobie Pro Angler 12. 

I bought the Propel in March and fished out of it three days a week for three months. 

I sold it and bought a Pro Angler. 

It all comes down to preference. So I will tell you why I prefer the Pro Angler. 

Hobie has thought of everything for you. There are places to secure your gear molded into the kayak. There's no reason to drill any holes. 

The skeg is awesome. It allows you to drift without spinning around or having to carry any extra equipment. (Drift sock)

The rudder is responsive! No reason to buy an extension that sticks five inches out the back of the kayak. 

Better pedaling motion and it's way FASTER! 

Stability! 

Transportation - it's heavy! Spend the extra $250 and get the scupper wheels. It's easy. 

I could continue. 

If your husband would like any specific questions answered let me know. 

Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I forgot to address the Predator. 

What happens when you run out of power? Now you have to paddle? 

Why buy a new kayak when you could just buy the motor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

cue the pro-staff endorsements:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

servo765 said:


> cue the pro-staff endorsements:



I am just a random guy who likes to fish. No endorsements here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the P.A. 

nothing wrong with that boat if you ask me, Natives are good as well, ur trading one fine boat for another

one isn't going to catch more fish then the other so Im not seeing why get rid of the the P.A.

I know that's probably not what you or your husband wants to here but... honestly I say save the P.A or sell it to get a boat. 3k is a lot for a yak. 6k can get you a fine boat.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Nlytme said:


> I mainly fish shallow inshore flats.
> 
> I have owned both the 2015 Slayer Propel 10 and the 2015 Hobie Pro Angler 12.
> 
> ...



I own the 2015 pa2015 purchased fall last 2014. I agree with everything said above period and this is my first and only kayak. 

Why bother with anything else if you plan to fish big water and cover distance? 
Complete storage for or up to 12 rods and reels, 6 internally and 6 external with the rail mounted rod holders?
I could go on and on about the positives for the Hobie so let me discuss the negatives.

1 it is heavy
2 the forward hatch takes on some water and is not water tight.
3 can be difficult in big surf
4 that is all I can think of, sorry


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

If you're fishing big open water like the gulf stay with the PA. I fish mainly inshore and for fishing docks and other structures having the ability to reverse with the propell drive is a big plus. On the flats I can get in about 12" of water with the drive in place any shallower and you have to lift it up.


----------



## Girlzcanfishtoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the great replies. He sold both of his PAs with the double trailer. 
He is now selling his single PA Trailex Trailer if anyone is interested. $750.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Look at the Nucanoe Frontier before getting anything --- swivel high seat, folding stand up bar, squared transom for a trolling motor or small outboard if you desire !


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I love the P.A.
> 
> 3k is a lot for a yak. 6k can get you a fine boat.



I agree wholeheartedly. I was commenting in the Brackish Water forum's Escambia Bull Shark thread earlier on my cheap Pelican Apex 100 kayak. I said that I had gotten it specifically to make drops while surf fishing for shark but have been using it for general kayak fishing, which it doesn't do all that well, especially considering my height and weight. I commented that the Hobie PAs were really nice and stable but expensive and for 3k, you're basically halfway there on a used bay boat, which you can use all year round when the water gets colder and remain perfectly dry while offering you much more leverage while fighting a shark.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Fouled_Anchor said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I was commenting in the Brackish Water forum's Escambia Bull Shark thread earlier on my cheap Pelican Apex 100 kayak. I said that I had gotten it specifically to make drops while surf fishing for shark but have been using it for general kayak fishing, which it doesn't do all that well, especially considering my height and weight. I commented that the Hobie PAs were really nice and stable but expensive and for 3k, you're basically halfway there on a used bay boat, which you can use all year round when the water gets colder and remain perfectly dry while offering you much more leverage while fighting a shark.


a 6K boat also brings insurance, maintenance, registration, fuel costs and ramp only launches. Not to mention freeloaders who love to fair weather fish and not chip in for fuel. I am sticking with my 3k kayak. I have caught many fish from boats and I can assure anyone the excitement and adrenaline of landing fish in a kayak is 10 fold.


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll go with you on basically everything but the "freeloaders" and ramp issues. If I'm going out with my friend then I always pay for or split, depending on how many of us there are, the day's fuel. It's the least I can do since he's footing the bill for everything else. If you don't befriend and take out "freeloaders" who refuse to contribute in some way than you don't have a problem. Friendship is supposed to be a two way street. As for the ramps, there are launch fees associated with the private ones, but there are plenty of public ones that don't have any fees. You can search for them here: http://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatramp/public/CountyMap.aspx which solves that problem. Launching a PA 14 from the beach isn't an easy one man task. You have your work cut out for you. Dragging that sucker across all the sand is a major pain in the neck, even with the scupper wheels. And being out in the bay when there's afternoon chop isn't much fun anyway you cut it but I know for a fact you'll be drier in a 18 foot bay boot than any kayak, even a PA 14. I'd also rather hook up with a large aggressive bull in a bay boat than a kayak. Leaning against the gunwale of a 2,000+ pound fiberglass boat provides a lot more leverage when working a shark than sitting on top of a 100 pound plastic kayak. Depending on your own weight, anything above 15#s of drag while on the yak and you'll find yourself being towed along for a ride. I'm not bashing yaks. I actually like them very much. All I'm saying is that the costs associated with a new PA and accessories will get you halfway into an older but nice bay boat. Yes, the costs of running the boat will obviously be higher than taking the yak out, but you can do more with it, enjoy the company of actual friends, and use it year round if you've got the desire to brave the colder winter winds and water. But if you're a die-hard yak fan who who likes to fish alone, doesn't target sharks, and doesn't mind getting wet in the cold, than buying a $3,000+ PA makes perfect sense if you've got the cash.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Fouled_Anchor said:


> I'll go with you on basically everything but the "freeloaders" and ramp issues. If I'm going out with my friend then I always pay for or split, depending on how many of us there are, the day's fuel. It's the least I can do since he's footing the bill for everything else. If you don't befriend and take out "freeloaders" who refuse to contribute in some way than you don't have a problem. Friendship is supposed to be a two way street. As for the ramps, there are launch fees associated with the private ones, but there are plenty of public ones that don't have any fees. You can search for them here: http://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatramp/public/CountyMap.aspx which solves that problem. Launching a PA 14 from the beach isn't an easy one man task. You have your work cut out for you. Dragging that sucker across all the sand is a major pain in the neck, even with the scupper wheels. And being out in the bay when there's afternoon chop isn't much fun anyway you cut it but I know for a fact you'll be drier in a 18 foot bay boot than any kayak, even a PA 14. I'd also rather hook up with a large aggressive bull in a bay boat than a kayak. Leaning against the gunwale of a 2,000+ pound fiberglass boat provides a lot more leverage when working a shark than sitting on top of a 100 pound plastic kayak. Depending on your own weight, anything above 15#s of drag while on the yak and you'll find yourself being towed along for a ride. I'm not bashing yaks. I actually like them very much. All I'm saying is that the costs associated with a new PA and accessories will get you halfway into an older but nice bay boat. Yes, the costs of running the boat will obviously be higher than taking the yak out, but you can do more with it, enjoy the company of actual friends, and use it year round if you've got the desire to brave the colder winter winds and water. But if you're a die-hard yak fan who who likes to fish alone, doesn't target sharks, and doesn't mind getting wet in the cold, than buying a $3,000+ PA makes perfect sense if you've got the cash.


I was referring to general use not specifically shark fishing my apologies for any misunderstanding. I was in the market for a boat prior to picking up a kayak. I was looking in the 25ft range for a boat that would fulfill my needs(used of course). Then I hired JD7.62 for a guided kayak trip and have never looked back. I agree pulling it up the beach is a pain but I did buy it for the exercise and the only exercise I get is from pulling it up and down the beach, almost effortless when in the water. I have had some great times fishing out of boats, however the experience of kayak fishing produces the Earnist Hemmingway effect of the"old man and the sea" for me. I truly enjoy all types of fishing but so far for the money kayak fishing and thowing topwater poppers at the rigs for tuna top my list. Looking forward to hopefully putting the PA on the hardtop and taking her to the rigs! Good luck with all of your shark fishing adventures. P.S. A kayak fisherman from Sweden shattered the kayak fishing record for heaviest catch by reeling in a Greenland shark weighing an estimated 1250lbs


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

I love kayak fishing and know what you mean about the Hemingway Effect. I'm just older now and realize that fishing for something that can eat you from a kayak is dangerous, particularly from a stability standpoint. The last thing I want to do is wind up in the water. I've been using lighter tackle and smaller baits in the Escambia Bay and Escambia River areas hoping to get a smallish pup bull shark. Trouble is, you can't control what going to take your bait. One thing I don't want is to hook into a fat pregnant female bull. I keep a knife handy to quickly cut the line if needed. Probably faster to just drop the rod if need be. I'd rather lose a $75 jigmaster-slammer combo then go into the drink. Been bumped from below multiple times. Nothing so much as to seriously affect lateral stability, but it's disconcerting being so close to the water. Wife's not too keen on me going out again on the yak for shark. Guess I don't blame her. Ha! Heard about that Greenland shark. Have no idea how he did it but you couldn't pay me enough to trade places with him during that encounter. Did you see that clip about the guy here in Florida that got dumped from his yak and swam to a nearby boat? Here's a link: 



 He should've dropped the rod but things can happen so fast, in the blink of an eye, and most people don't want to lose their gear, which I can understand, especially if its expensive stuff. I was more reckless in my youth but that tends to fade as you age. How's the old adage go? There are bold soldiers. There are old soldiers. But there are no bold, old soldiers. Ha! Very true from what I've seen!


----------

